
Firefox 71 - blendergeek
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2019/12/firefox-71-a-winter-arrival/
======
bhauer
The increased performance of the developer tools window is highly appreciated.
Please prioritize #1219917 [1] to allow a single undocked developer tools
window to be reused across all tabs! Would be such an improvement for multi-
monitor developers.

[1]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1219917](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1219917)

~~~
smacktoward
Oh, man. I want this _so_ bad. But the Bugzilla thread makes it sound like
it's a really hard thing to do (grrr).

~~~
ljm
I bet. Safari has it, as a small drop down hidden in the corner of the window.
Easy enough to switch tabs if you remember it’s there.

------
rbtprograms
Firefox just keeps looking better and better. Lots of features added and QoL
increases. I have switched over to using it for general browsing, but continue
to use chrome for development. That might be changing real soon!

~~~
soperj
You should try Firefox Developer Edition. Once I started, I ditched Chrome
entirely.

~~~
open-paren
What's the difference other than being an alpha (2 major versions ahead) and
having some nicer default settings?

~~~
WorldMaker
No Google telemetry, for a start.

------
r00fus
FF is my browser of choice now. I work with large XMLs as a part of my dev
process and Chrome is simply unresponsive with large XML files that must
display on the page.

------
deedubaya
Websocket message inspector, yay!

~~~
noisem4ker
That's a big "I would use Firefox if ..." vanishing, at least judging from the
most common complaints here.

------
jtanner
I switched from Chrome to Firefox 6 months ago when Google started playing
games with it's ad blockers.

All of my Chrome extensions and features were supported by Firefox and I was a
happy camper.

Then two problems got to me:

1\. Slow performance on web apps like Gmail (use it for work)

2\. Firefox regularly crashes (more than 10 times per day)

I'm trying to switch to the Brave browser (Chromium) now, but I was almost a
Firefox convert.

~~~
mktimon
Firefox does not seem to crash on me. However, the FF performance has never
been up to par. Especially with Google products(Gmail, Docs, etc.).

~~~
timbit42
Doesn't that make you suspicious?

------
alberth
Too bad Electron isn’t based on FF.

~~~
ljm
I hope one day we get a new embedded FF through Servo or something.

~~~
elkos
I remember how excited I was back in the old days when I could change KDE's
browser Konqueror's engine from KHTML to Gecko in just a setting (or was it a
tab?)

------
sectiondetail
I love everything related to css grids. Subgrids enabled by default is going
to simplify my life greatly. Thanks, Mozilla!

------
Lendal
Picture-in-picture is a game changer. This is awesome!

~~~
majortennis
how do you activate it

~~~
majortennis
Picture-in-picture video comes to Firefox for Windows: Select the blue icon
from the right edge of a video to pop open a floating window so you can keep
watching while working in other tabs. Learn how the feature works.

------
mnm1
The FF dev tools is one of the reasons I switched. IMO, they are miles ahead
of Chrome. Or at least, they were when I switched up until a few months ago
when source maps stopped working. Without the possibility of debugging, it
makes the dev experience much worse. I wish they would focus on fixing crucial
bugs like that instead of speeding up the loading time. One gets you the dev
tools a few milliseconds faster and the other one is a core functionality of
the program. And yes, they work fine in Chrome and the way they are generated
hasn't changed in 5 years.

------
MikeTaylor
Did the FireFox people ever explain why they abandoned a more typical version
numbering system and instead started releasing a new major version every
couple of weeks?

~~~
Lammy
Google started it with Chrome, and Firefox had to adopt it too or look like an
also-ran. More info here: [https://news.softpedia.com/news/Firefox-to-Copy-
Google-Chrom...](https://news.softpedia.com/news/Firefox-to-Copy-Google-
Chrome-Development-Schedule-New-Versions-Every-Six-Weeks-190232.shtml)

Chrome was three years old and on version 10.0 when this was published, and
Firefox was on version 4.0 despite a decade of Mozilla legacy. It’s marketing,
plain and simple, but I think it was the right decision.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
I feel like consumers are smarter than this? I don't think anyone chooses iOS
because it's on version 13 versus Android's version 10.

The difference also becomes less meaningful as the disparity grows. If Chrome
is on version 78, and Firefox is on version 6 (or whatever), it's relatively
intuitive that "versions" don't mean the same thing between the two. Same with
the Playstation 3 versus Xbox 360, really.

Most people probably don't even know what version they're running, anyway.

~~~
TylerE
Consumers are in fact this dumb.

That's why it was the Xbox 360 and not the Xbox 2, because XBox 2 <
Playstation 3.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
I'm aware that this was Microsoft's original thinking behind the Xbox 360's
name, but then they called their next console "Xbox One".

That felt to me like Microsoft deciding that their original concerns had never
been legitimate.

~~~
smt88
"One" instead of "1" suggests unity and oneness, rather than a version number.

I still think it was an awful branding decision, though.

~~~
ljm
Considering how the PlayStation has dominated the market without messing
around with branding like that, it seems like MS dropped the ball by bike-
shedding the name instead of nurturing quality content.

~~~
VRay
<ArmchairExecutive> Personally, I think Microsoft should have put way more
effort into polishing their Kinect user experience. The X-bone could have been
everything that the Echo/Siri/Google Home ecosystems evolved into if Microsoft
had just worked harder on polish up front.

Instead, Microsoft pretty much alienated their core gaming base in order to
half-assedly fail at a broader goal. They didn't even manage to push through
more than a couple of decent Kinect v2 games </ArmchairExecutive>

